# Liv-52 experts



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Seems there are two different types:
Liv-52
And
Liv-52 DS

Any of you know he differences? No, the ds doesn't mean double strength.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 16, 2014)

I know getsome knows alot about this shit


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 16, 2014)

DS is Double Strength.  It's bigger pill.


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, my fault, sorry. It is double strength. The same company just listed each differently. One thing that's strange is the regular stuff is $4 more than the ds...


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 16, 2014)

See how many pills you get in each.  I get DS from Amazon, but be careful, the really cheap ones have high shipping so be sure to check the total price before you order.  I also like their Mentat stuff.


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, I can't believe I've gotten this damned slow recently. I'm cutting, if I can use that for an excuse. The regular liv-52 is 100 tabs vs the ds being 60. Damn! Gonna go eat some carbs now! And mentat? Is this it? .03 cents?? http://www.amazon.com/Himalaya-Mentat-Mindcare-60-Tablets/dp/B003A3JUSC
And damn, I could use something like that about now. Lol! There was one bad review where the guy suggested a product called Himalaya Mindcare. 
Btw, this looks a little better than my above link http://www.amazon.com/Mindcare-ment...=1394940205&sr=1-4&keywords=Himalaya+Mindcare


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, that's the stuff, and it's exactly what I was talking about earlier.  I ordered it from your last link, I have Amazon prime, so I got free shipping.  I paid $10.50 for 3, if you order 3 of the 3 cent ones, it's $12.06 with shipping.  I found Liv-52 the same way once, I put like 20 bottles at 3 cents in my cart and my total was around $100 or whatever.  The three packs are the way to go for sure.



meat said:


> Ok, I can't believe I've gotten this damned slow recently. I'm cutting, if I can use that for an excuse. The regular liv-52 is 100 tabs vs the ds being 60. Damn! Gonna go eat some carbs now! And mentat? Is this it? .03 cents?? http://www.amazon.com/Himalaya-Mentat-Mindcare-60-Tablets/dp/B003A3JUSC
> And damn, I could use something like that about now. Lol! There was one bad review where the guy suggested a product called Himalaya Mindcare.
> Btw, this looks a little better than my above link http://www.amazon.com/Mindcare-ment...=1394940205&sr=1-4&keywords=Himalaya+Mindcare


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

Appreciate it greatly! I'm going to order both. I need all the mental acuity I can get right now! LOL!!!


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not competing again (yet), so as we speak, I'm making some penne with some of my canned marinara (my Italian Grandfather's recipe, yum!) with fresh grated Parmesan. I'll be thinking like a star after that! Lol!!!


----------

